# kenel panic a l'install de mac os x 10.3



## mani1405 (23 Août 2014)

Hello tout le monde 
aujourd'hui j'ai essayer dinstaller mac os x 10.3 sur mon g3 350 mhz sans FW
mais quand la pomme s'affiche il y a 2 chose qui se passe:

- sois la pomme se transforme en panneaux interdit de stationner comme sa : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- ou j'ai un kenel panic comme sa : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




saches que j'ai fais tout les reset possible sur un g3 si quelquun a la soluce au probleme je suis preneur


----------



## Powerdom (23 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

10.3, d'autres confirmeront ou pas mais il faut un G5 je crois.


----------



## mani1405 (23 Août 2014)

je te rassure on peu mettre jusquà 10.4 sur les g3 les plus puissant
le mien peux supporter 10.3 donc je ne comprend pas


----------



## Powerdom (23 Août 2014)

c'est donc que la version de Panther n'est pas compatible avec cette version du mac. C'est un disque de quelle couleur ?

c'est quel mac exactement ?
quelle version de 10.3 exactement ?


----------



## mani1405 (23 Août 2014)

C'est les cd noir compatible avec mon mac

Imac g3 DV bleu 350 mhz SANS FW 

Pour la version des cd je c pas


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2014)

un truc non indiqué

quel OS AVANT tentative?

Et voir ce que disent les rapports de kernel panic s' il y en a


----------



## mani1405 (23 Août 2014)

c'est mac os x 10.2 mais impossible de trouver un rapport du kernel panic car c'est pendant la pomme blanche 
 Je suis perdu :mouais: car en plus a chaque démarrage je dois appuyer sur le bouton de reste de la carte mere

Je peux penser un kenel corromput  et si c'est le cas comment le reparer 

A savoir que quand j'ai acheter se mac a la brocante 5 EURO 

La vendeuse ma dis qu'il fallait appuyer sur le bouton sur la carte mere pour qu'il démarre correctement


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2014)

ou peut etre tout betement la batterie interne  faiblarde ou morte


----------



## mani1405 (24 Août 2014)

batterie faible
pas possible je l'ai changer il y a 2 mois
je comprend plus rien


----------



## Powerdom (25 Août 2014)

C'est pourtant pas compliqué. 

depuis le début tu as la réponse sous les yeux. C'est ce que j'ai dit dans un post plus haut. Cette version du systeme n'est pas compatible avec ce mac. Le panneau sens interdit le confirme.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est pourtant pas compliqué.
> 
> depuis le début tu as la réponse sous les yeux. C'est ce que j'ai dit dans un post plus haut. Cette version du systeme n'est pas compatible avec ce mac. Le panneau sens interdit le confirme.


sauf que non
les G3 sont compatibles 10.3


----------



## mani1405 (25 Août 2014)

Donc j'en deduis mauvais cd
HUMMM je vais chercher des cd autour de moi et je vous tien au courant


envoyer depuis mon g3 sous mac os x 10.2


----------



## mani1405 (25 Août 2014)

sa y et 
un copain ma prêter mac os x 10.3.9 retail
et sa marche a moitié 
il me dit que essensial ne peux être installer sur cette ordinateur vous devez mettre a jour le programme interne de votre ordinateur
or il est a jour car il est sous mac os x 10.2


----------



## Invité (25 Août 2014)

Non, c'est le Firmware qu'il faut mettre à jour.

Cela dit, je ne serais pas surpris qu'il faille le faire avec Os9

C'est un iMac G3 ?
Si c'est le cas, arrête tout de suite tes tests, tu vas flinguer l'affichage ! 
C'est réparable, mais bon, si tu peux éviter


----------



## lpl (26 Août 2014)

Le lien

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1395?viewlocale=fr_FR

Téléchargement :  http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1283


----------



## mani1405 (26 Août 2014)

j'ai voulu déjà installer se firmware mais il a plus mac os 9 
donc pas possible de faire la Mise a jour
et quand je mais un cd de os 9 original impossible de demarer du cd
même en fesant alt  
par contre quand je le mais et que le mac est demarer il ouvre le dossier du cd :welcome to mac os 9 

que faire


----------



## lpl (26 Août 2014)

C'est une version anglaise ton cd ? T'as essayé avec une française ?


----------



## mani1405 (26 Août 2014)

euu non pas de version FR du cd
sa veut dire que mon mac va au garage ?
non sérieusement je vais voir les image iso sur google (je c c pas bien mais c'est juste pour le firmware)
si quelquun a un as un cd fr de mac os 9 il pourrais faire un bacup si il est généreux
car en se moment je manque de fond  :sick:


----------



## Powerdom (26 Août 2014)

je vais regarder si je n'ai pas ça à la maison. Mais c'est d'un iMac G3 233 mhz. je ne sais pas si ça ira. mais je vais chercher ce soir. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h17 ----------




lpl a dit:


> C'est une version anglaise ton cd ? T'as essayé avec une française ?



le CD possède toutes les langues.


----------



## lpl (26 Août 2014)

Je dois avoir un multi langue en quelque part il faut que je cherche.


----------



## Invité (26 Août 2014)

Os9 est mono language !



mani1405 a dit:


> j'ai voulu déjà installer se firmware mais il a plus mac os 9
> donc pas possible de faire la Mise a jour
> et quand je mais un cd de os 9 original impossible de demarer du cd
> même en fesant alt
> ...



Copie le dossier système sur ton Mac

Démarre dessus (alt)

Fais la Maj du firmaware que tu auras copié depuis le lien plus haut


----------



## mani1405 (26 Août 2014)

Juste le dossier système même si c'est un anglais 
et il ne faux pas d'autre dossier cachée 

Si quelqu'un trouve son CD faite juste une copie ISO j'ai un logiciel pour graver des image ISO bootable mac


----------



## Invité (26 Août 2014)

mani1405 a dit:


> Juste le dossier système même si c'est un anglais
> et il ne faux pas d'autre dossier cachée
> 
> Si quelqu'un trouve son CD faite juste une copie ISO j'ai un logiciel pour graver des image ISO bootable mac



Juste le dossier System


----------



## mani1405 (27 Août 2014)

Demain je colle juste le dossier système du CD a la racine du disque dur 
Et je choisis de démarre mac os 9 après avoir appuyer sur alt 

Je vous tien au courant


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2014)

*Invité*  a raison pour l'histoire du Dossier Système. Il suffit qu'il y en ait un complet (où que ce soit d'ailleurs) copié dans l'espace de Mac OS X (10.0 --- 10.4) pour qu'il puisse jouer un double rôle : supporter l'environnement Classic dans Mac OS X / servir de Système de démarrage autonome sur Mac OS 9.

Mais je viens de faire le test avec mon _iBook G3 Clamshell_ (KeyLime 466 MHz, Firewire, DVD, HDD 75 Go mono-partitionné), qui supporte «Tiger 10.4.11» (installé) et «Mac OS 9.2.2» (dossier système copié) --> l'option 'alt' au démarrage ne donne pas le choix entre Mac OS X et Mac OS 9, car cela déclenche une fonction de scan identifiant des _disques bootables_. S'il n'y a pas 2 disques (partitionnement : l'un supportant Mac OS X -installé- et l'autre Mac OS 9 -installé-) mais un seul disque supportant Mac OS X -installé- + Mac OS 9 -copié comme dossier système- ; alors l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage affiché par 'alt' proposera ce seul disque avec comme option unique de démarrage le Système dont la ROM de démarrage est actuellement identifiée en PRAM comme Boot_Loader. Car la fonction scan initiée par 'alt' est incapable de reconnaître, pour *un seul et même disque* disponible, *2 ROMS de démarrage* alternatives (Mac OS ROM pour Mac OS 9 vs BootX pour Mac OS X) en proposant le choix du Boot_Loader --> la seule ROM reconnue en PRAM à un moment donné pour un disque donné épuise les options concernant ce disque.

Pour re-démarrer sur Mac OS 9, il faut sous Mac OS X aller à : _Menu &#63743;/Préférences Système/Démarrage_ et cliquer le panneau, ce qui va afficher la liste des Systèmes démarrables : Mac OS X, mais aussi le Dossier Système OS 9 s'il y en a un --> sélectionner Dossier Système Mac OS 9, ce qui a pour effet de faire ré-écrire en PRAM le chemin au démarreur (Mac OS ROM) que va suivre l'Open Firmware on launch et choisir l'option : _Re-Démarrer_ --> le Mac _boote_ sur Mac OS 9.

Le démarrage alternatif, de Mac OS 9 (démarré) sur Mac OS X réclame une procédure analogue. En effet, si on se contente de re-démarrer avec 'alt', le disque du Mac s'affiche bien seul à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage avec son nom, mais son icône porte en sur-impression celle du Double Visage classique bleu/blanc de la ROM de Mac OS 9 --> sélectionner ce disque, fait invariablement re-démarrer sur Mac OS 9. Et _perque_? _Perque_ c'est toujours le chemin à la ROM de Mac OS 9 qui est écrit en PRAM et que va suivre l'Open Firmware. Ainsi, si c'est bien le disque unique du Mac qui apparaît à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage affiché par 'alt', ce disque à ce moment-là n'a que valeur de support-disque du Système Mac OS 9. Tout se passe à ce moment-là comme si Mac OS 9 était installé sur ce disque.

Pour re-démarrer sur Mac OS X depuis Mac OS 9, il faut aller à : _Menu &#63743;/Tableaux de bord/Démarrage_ et choisir dans les Systèmes de démarrage affichés, non pas Dossier Système (Mac OS 9), mais System (Mac OS X) parmi les options du disque unique. Cette sélection ré-écrit en PRAM le chemin au Boot_Loader que va suivre l'Open Firmware et qui est désormais BootX et non plus Mac OS ROM. Choisir alors de re-démarrer à partir du panneau. Sinon, si l'on re-démarre avec la touche d'option 'alt', l'icône du disque de démarrage unique atteinte porte cette fois-ci en sur-impression le logo bleu X dans un rond blanc, indicateur que le Système de démarrage sera bien Mac OS X.


----------



## lpl (27 Août 2014)

J'ai une ISO de mac OS 9.2.2 de 3,8 Go donc dvd only.


----------



## Invité (27 Août 2014)

Aïe évidemment *macomaniac* a raison, j'avais zappé que j'ai 2 volumes donc que "alt" fonctionne.

Cela dit pour rebooter sur OsX, il y a aussi l'astuce d'appuyer sur la touche "x" au boot, ce qui provoque un reboot sur OsX (ou alors ça ne fonctionne pas sur un disque unique ?)


----------



## mani1405 (27 Août 2014)

Merci a tous pour vis explication

Mais une question : o est situer le dossier système valide sur le CD ?


----------



## lpl (27 Août 2014)

Dans un dossier caché je pense ...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2014)

Version anglaise
&#9759;






Version française 
&#9759;


----------



## mani1405 (27 Août 2014)

un grand merci a tous je jais essayer dans 5 minute et je vous tien au courant

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h53 ----------

sa marche a moitié ... encore
j'ai photo sauf que le forum dis que j'ai mis trop de caractére donc lien mediafire
- photo 1 :http://www.mediafire.com/download/wj80vwdcpdrqet4/IMG_20140831_133139.jpg

- photo 2 :http://www.mediafire.com/download/oufhs2wb7671jeu/IMG_20140831_133845.jpg

on vois que sur la photo 2 c'est pareil sur classic

j'ai réussi a redemarer osx (merci du conseil)


----------



## Invité (27 Août 2014)

Toujours Kernel Panic donc.

Uniquement quand tu lance l'environnement Classic ? Ou tout le temps ?


----------



## mani1405 (27 Août 2014)

AHAHAH c'est pas un kenel panic c'est un fond 'écran 
se qui se passe sur la photo 1 c'est quand je demare le dossier en le choisisand dans demarage
et la photo 2 c'est quand je demare classic


----------



## mani1405 (28 Août 2014)

J'ai trouver une ISO retail de os 9 je vais voir si sa fais pareil


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2014)

Salut *mani*.

Exposé du problème​
Ahaa! Mac OS 9 - ça fleure bon les temps zéroïques héroïques . J'ai passé longtemps sur ce système comme OS unique, puis en compagnie de l'environnement Classic des versions PPC d'OSX, et occasionnellement en lançant ensuite l'émulateur SheepShaver sous Intel, mais les versions récentes d'OSX ont fini par faire glisser Mac OS 9 pour moi dans les brumes floues d'une mémoire rarement sollicitée. Tout cela pour dire que je suis _rouillé_ et que j'ai oublié mes fondamentaux...

Et donc, après coup, j'ai retrouvé en un flash la mémoire concernant le point qui te tracasse. Ça remonte aux version PPC de Mac OS X (Cheetah 10.0, Puma 10.1, Jaguar 10.2, Panther 10.3, Tiger 10.4), lorsque des utilisateurs souhaitaient utiliser l'Environnement Classic et, comme cette fonctionnalité réclame un Dossier Système : OS 9 copié où qu'on veuille sur le disque interne, ils se mettaient en quête d'icelui et, remettant la main sur un vieux CD d'install de Mac OS 9, s'imaginaient qu'en copiant le Dossier Système : OS 9 du CD sur leur disque interne, ça allait suffire et Classic pourvoir se lancer. Or, immanquablement, ils se heurtaient au message cryptique :


```
The system software on the startup disk only functions on the original media, not if copied to another drive
```

et Classic refusait de se lancer. Quand à démarrer le Mac en choisissant le Dossier Système : OS 9 copié du CD comme Système de boot, ça se soldait par le même message et le plantage du Mac (pas toujours facile à déplanter, dans la mesure où ledit Dossier Système : OS 9 était sélectionné en PRAM comme seul Système démarrable, auquel cas le plantage se ré-itirait à chaque _boot_. Il fallait démarrer sur le CD physique pour rétablir le choix du Système de démarrage sur Mac OS X, ou _booter_ sur l'Open Firmware pour saisir dans une espèce de «Terminal» avant l'heure une autre option de _boot_ = abstrus).

Le sens du message s'interprète ainsi : le Dossier Système d'un CD d'installation de Mac OS 9 n'est fonctionnel que comme ressource d'install de l'installateur de ce même CD (= "_ne fonctionne que sur le media original = CD_") ; et pas comme Dossier Système copié du CD au disque dur d'un Mac. Car il manque au Dossier Système copié en question la _MÀJ des fichiers_ qui les finalise en fin d'installation sur un disque dur (je n'ai jamais personnellement, dans les temps zéroïques héroïques, cherché la façon d'éditer ce Dossier Système copié du CD afin de lui donner l'air d'un Dossier Système mis-à-jour comme installé).

Donc, en conséquence, aucun Dossier Système de Mac OS 9 copié directement d'un CD d'install (qu'il soit générique ou spécifique, qu'il soit physique ou converti en image-disque .iso ou autre) ne peut donc permettre à l'Environnement Classic de se lancer ni au Mac de _booter_ dessus s'il le supporte par défaut.

------&#9828;

Exposé des solutions​
Car il n'y a pas *une* solution, il y a *des* solutions, il n'y a *que* des solutions - en fait elles pullullent au point de donner le vertige. Si j'ai tardé quelque peu à répondre sur la question, c'est que je me livrais en coulisses sur mon engin des temps zéroïques héroïques (et quel engin! --> _iBook G3 (Palourde) KeyLime, Late_2000, 466 MHz, 576 MB RAM, FireWire_400, Lecteur DVD intégré, 75 Go HDD_ - toujours aussi opérationnel qu'au premier jour sans jamais avoir connu de défaillance) à diverses manips qui m'ont plongé dans le _trop de solutions_ . Au point que je possède actuellement une dizaine de Dossiers Système : OS 9 parfaitement _bootables_... Inventaire abrégé :


Mac OS X - Restore CD. Aucun DVD générique (retail) n'est opérationnel ici : il faut nécessairement un des CD *gris* spécifiques à un type de Mac qui permettaient d'installer OSX-PPC. Ces CD allaient par jeux de 2 sortes : les CD d'_install_ / les CD de _restore_ --> il faut mettre la main sur un CD gris de _restore_ (restauration des logiciels) et s'il y en a plusieurs, toujours le n°1 de ce jeu. Voici des captures abrégeant la prose pour ce qui est du bon CD de _restore_ de Panther 10.3 --> 










Pour se compliquer la vie, il faut commencer par afficher les fichiers cachés --> tu vas à _Applications/Utilitaires_ et tu lances le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre affichée, tu fais un copier-coller direct de :


```
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles 1 ; killall Finder
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (presse la touche 'Entrée' du clavier pour activer la commande). Quand tu veux remasquer les fichiers cachés, tu balances dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» :


```
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles 0 ; killall Finder
```

et &#8617;&#65038;. À partir de là, il suffit de copier ce répertoire global Dossier Système montré sur les captures n'importe où sur le disque dur du Mac (de préférence dans l'espace racine de Mac OS X pour la clarté, mais non nécessaire) --> c'est un Système entièrement finalisé et démarrable, soit comme support de Classic, comme OS du Mac (si le Mac suporte le _boot_ sur OS 9).


Pour se la simplifier (la vie - mais utiliser un ordinateur, fût-ce un 'Mac', est-ce avoir choisi la _sancta simplicitas_ sans laquelle il n'y a pas de bonheur qui tienne, hein? ), eh bien! lancer bêtement l'iinstallateur _SoftwareRestore.pkg_ qui va se faire un plaisir de t'installer un beau Dossier Système : OS 9 parfaitement opérationnel (Classic / _Boot_) 

&#10056;​

Installation auxiliaire de Mac OS 9. Il suffit de démarrer sur un CD d'install de Mac OS 9 et, avant tout lancement de l'installateur, de connecter une clé USB (2GO suffit, mais 4 ou 8 font aussi l'affaire) [raison : si Mac OS X est déjà installé sur le disque dur, impossible de 'sur-installer' Mac OS 9 en mode 'dossier seul' sans _Clean Install_] --> l'installateur de Mac OS 9 réagit à cette insertion en considérant le format de la clé comme illisible et en proposant de la re-formater --> dire OUI. Cela fait, déclencher l'installation de Mac OS 9 en choisissant comme destination le volume de la clé --> à l'arrivée, il y a sur la clé un Dossier Système OS 9 *installé et donc finalisé* --> il suffit de re-démarrer sur Mac OS X (par le _Menu &#63743;/Sélecteur_ donnant accès au panneau : _Disque de démarrage_), et de copier le Dossier Système OS 9 de la clé à la racine du disque dur --> on se retrouve dans le cas de figure a) = Système démarrable ou supportant Classic.


Une histoire incroyable m'est arrivée à ce sujet : sans que je ne me sois livré à aucune bidouille, la clé USB que j'ai installée par la méthode ci-dessus est reconnue comme disque de démarrage par ma _Palourde_ --> ma _Palourde_ boote sans aucune difficulté sur cette *clé USB* et Mac OS 9 fonctionne sans problème. La légende des Macs PPC ne pouvant pas démarrer en USB (sinon à la suite de bidouilles laborieuses) est ici *infirmée* : mon _iBook G3_ _boote_ sans aucune difficulté ni ralentissement sur un Système Mac OS 9 installé sur clé USB.


Une sous-variante de cette variante, économisant l'installation sur clé USB (bootable ou non, mais supportant un Dossier Système OS 9 installé et donc valide) --> une fois démarré sur le CD d'install de Mac OS 9, l'originalité est que l'environnement opérationnel ne se réduit pas à celui de l'installateur, mais un Bureau est affiché avec des alias pointant aux répertoires-système de Mac OS X (non démarré, mais aperçu _du point de vue_ d'OS 9). Le disque dur supportant Mac OS X est aussi affiché, et accessible. Une clé USB connectée au Mac voit son volume monter sur le Bureau. Les applications de Mac OS 9 (s'il y a un dossier applications déjà copié à la racine du disque dur) sont opérationnelles. Eh bien! autant en profiter en direct, s'il y a besoin, sous Mac OS 9, de se livrer à des opérations logicielles 

&#10057;​

Récupération du fichier NetBoot d'Apple. Bien que Mac OS 9 soit un logiciel toujours protégé par des droits de licence (à l'heure de la gratuité de «Mavericks» et bientôt de «Yosemite», je me gausse ha!ha!ha! - au risque de faire frémir le fantôme sourcilleux de *Pascal 77* qui hante le «Grenier du Mac» pour ne pas évoquer des sites plus mal famés...  - mais c'est ainsi), et dont la diffusion sur le Net sous forme d'image-disque s'apparente donc à du _piratage_ proscrit d'exercice dans les publications destinées à la jeunesse sur tous les forums honnêtes  ; par contre (comprenne qui pourra) il existe une *archive légale téléchargeable des serveurs Apple* sous l'intitulé de &#9758;NetBoot&#9756;.


Télécharger l'archive NetBoot9.dmg, choisir le dossier de langue _Français_ et double-cliquer le _NetBoot.pkg_ qui lance l'installateur, lequel va installer à la racine du disque dur un dossier : NetBootInstallation, lequel est totalement interdit d'accès même pour un admin (négliger l'avertissement dans une fenêtre que des erreurs se sont produites à l'installation).


Aller dans Mac OS X à : _Applications/Utilitaires/*Gestionnaire NetInfo*_, le lancer, déverrouiller avec le mot de passe admin le cadenas d'administration, aller au menu supérieur : _Sécurité_ et choisir le sous-menu : *Activer l'utilisateur root*. Prendre le même mot-de-passe que le mot-de-passe admin.


Quitter la session admin, et à l'écran d'ouverture de session (si l'option : ouverture automatique n'est pas activée dans le panneau des _Préférences Système/Comptes_), choisir l'icône nouvelle : *Autre...*. Renseigner root (tout court et en minuscules) comme nom d'utilisateur et à mot-de-passe le mot-de-passe root = admin précédemment défini.


Une session graphique root identique à une admin ordinaire s'ouvre, mais en droits Super-Administrateur. Choisir d'afficher les disques durs, aller à la racine du disque et là le dossier NetBootInstallation est manipulable librement. 3 sous-éléments apparaissent : _Applications_, _Dossier Système_ et _Mac OS ROM_ --> copier les 3 dans l'espace-racine de Mac OS X hors répertoire NetBootInstallation. Supprimer ce répertoire.


Quitter la session root et revenir en session admin. Lancer dans les _Préférences Système_ : Classic --> le Dossier Système issu de NetBootInstallation est mis-à-jour par l'émulateur. DONE.


------&#9831;​


----------



## Invité (29 Août 2014)

Post magnifique ! 

Tu as remarqué le fond d'écran lors du boot sur la clé Usb ?

Marrant, non


----------



## mani1405 (29 Août 2014)

Merci se poste est INCROYABLEMENT bien expliquer
Mais pour netboot c'est quoi juste classic ou aussi démarable


----------



## Invité (29 Août 2014)

Démarrable !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2014)

Invité a dit:


> mani1405 a dit:
> 
> 
> > pour netboot c'est quoi juste classic ou aussi démarable
> ...



&#9757;&#65038; 50% démarrable (malheureusement). Donc le Dossier Système OS 9 une fois extrait en suivant la séquence : _NetBoot9.dmg/Français/NetBoot_F.pkg/NetBootInstallation/NetBoot HD.img/Dossier Système_ permet sans problème le lancement de Classic après mise-à-jour des fichiers.

Mais si on sélectionne ce Dossier Système dans le panneau _Démarrage_ des _Préférences Système_ de Mac OS X en choisissant de '_Redémarrer_', voici ce qui se passe :



D'abord, le Mac re-démarre et _boote_ normalement : icône du Mac souriant (l'Open Firmware a trouvé une Mac OS ROM de bon aloi), puis affichage de l'écran classique : Mac OS 9.2.2 - Bienvenue, fond d'écran de Bureau par défaut et barrette inférieure des boutons de contrôle (son etc.) ;


Mais là partir de là, ça se gâte --> le Finder ne se lance pas, car il y a une conditiion pour ça : se connecter à un Serveur NetBoot, soit en le sélectionnant si son réseau est reconnu, soit en renseignant une adresse de Serveur. Bien évidemment, aucun Serveur NetBoot n'est accessible, donc presser le bouton 'annuler' du panneau conduit à un 2è panneau (de sauvetage) --> renseigner le nom et mot-de-passe d'un administrateur réseau NetBoot, ou à défaut le nom et le mot-de-passe du propriétaire du Mac. Identités bien sûr absentes, puisque le Mac ne relève pas d'un réseau NetBoot et qu'il n'est pas enregistré sur lui. Donc échec et il n'y a plus qu'à éteindre le Mac.

&#9758; Le Dossier Système OS 9 extrait de l'archive NetBoot9.dmg n'est donc pas un Système appropriable illico par l'utilisateur du Mac sur lequel est installé Mac OS X. C'est un Système paramétré pour ne monter (me semble-t-til) qu'en mode lecture seule (read-only) pour l'utilisateur en  1ère instance, et qui demande à ce qu'une connexion au réseau d'un Serveur NetBoot pré-installé soit opérée (par renseignement d'adresse ou identification) pour que le Finder soit débloqué. De surcroît, une application autonome NetBoot Administrator est fournie dans l'archive, dont le lancement seul conditionne la capacité pour l'usager à écrire (par exemple installer une application). Bref, un truc verrouillé non propriétaire.

&#9758; L'utilisateur du Mac sur lequel Mac OS X est installé, et qui choisit de démarrer sur le Dossier Système OS 9 tiré de NetBoot, va donc droit dans le mur. Mais après extinction de son Mac, au re-démarrage, il a intérêt à avoir un disque externe _bootable_ (CD d'install ou ma miritifique clé USB) pour que le démarrage avec 'alt' lui donne le choix de démarrer sur un Système valide. Sinon, il est condamné (comme _Sisyphe_ ) au cycle : ½ _boot_ --> extinction --> re-démarrage etc., la PRAM gardant inscrite la sélection de la ROM de démarrage du dossier NetBoot. À défaut, il faut _booter_ sur l'Open Firmware pour changer l'aiguillage (pfui!... - ça me rappelle d'anciennes sueurs froides ).​


----------



## Invité (29 Août 2014)

Ah merde, c'est vrai.
J'avais oublié ce truc. Et dire que j'ai gardé ce système dans mes archives comme un système bootable  Faudra que je fasse le ménage en rentrant !`
(faut dire que mes expériences pour booter Os9 sur mon iBook G3@500 et son SSD Pata, me rendent fou !!! :sleep: )

D'ailleurs, c'est avec ce NetBoot que j'ai fait mon premier boot Usb et vu ce fond d'écran (que je pensais lié au système)

Alors, tu l'as vu ce fond d'écran où, c'est que chez moi ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2014)

*Invité*



Invité a dit:


> Tu as remarqué le fond d'écran lors du boot sur la clé Usb ?



&​


Invité a dit:


> Alors, tu l'as vu ce fond d'écran où, c'est que chez moi ?



- _Ma chè dicce lei?_ C'est un _koân_Zen_ ou _kézako_? 

Voici des photos de l'écran de ma palourde en train de _booter_ sur la clé USB vs sur le Dossier Système NetBoot (qualité d'image piètre) -->


Séquence de _boot_ analogue Clé vs Dossier Système NetBoot























&#9828;​

_Boot_ spécifique OS 9 sur la Clé USB






&#9831;​

_Boot_ entravé OS 9 sur le Dossier Système NetBoot


















&#9825;​


----------



## Invité (30 Août 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Invité*
> 
> 
> 
> - _Ma chè dicce lei?_ C'est un _koân_Zen_ ou _kézako_?



Je parle de ce fond d'écran ci-dessous qe j'ai découvert lors des boots sur clé Usb avec mon iBook@500 Dual Usb
J'ai ce fond d'écran quel que soit le système 9 si c'est de l'Usb


----------



## mani1405 (30 Août 2014)

Netboot demande un mot de passe dont je suis recoincer

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h31 ----------

Macromaniac par ta grande gentiesse tu pourrais me faire une copie de ta clé USB?
Et après avoir fais mas mise a jour de firmware je le suprime .merci


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2014)

@*mani*. Éteins ton Mac, puis re-démarre la touche *X* tenue continûment pressée (le Mac va démarrer en 2 fois) jusqu'à apparition de la &#63743; signalant que l'Open Firmware vient de charger le Boot_Loader:BootX de Mac OS X. Tu vas re-démarrer sur Panther [Je t'ai envoyé hier un MP à propos d'OS 9].



mani1405 a dit:


> Macomaniac par ta grande gentiesse tu pourrais me faire une copie de ta clé USB?



&#9758; Mac OS 9 est toujours sous licence et n'est pas un _abandonware_. Je sais que tu n'as que 14 ans et n'es peut-êre pas bien au fait de l'aspect légal des choses, mais la Charte des forums de MacGénération proscrit l'incitation publique aussi bien que l'aide publique au piratage.

&#10045;​
@*Invité* : jamais vu ton fond d'écran. Il ne fait pas partie de la collection des _Thèmes_ non plus que de celle des _Fonds d'écran_ par défaut contenus dans le dossier '_Apparence_' de Mac OS 9. Le Système installé sur ta clé a-t-il été customisé? Cloné d'un Système qui lui-même l'avait été?

&#10056;​


----------



## Invité (30 Août 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> @*mani*
> @*Invité* : jamais vu ton fond d'écran. Il ne fait pas partie de la collection des _Thèmes_ non plus que de celle des _Fonds d'écran_ par défaut contenus dans le dossier '_Apparence_' de Mac OS 9. Le Système installé sur ta clé a-t-il été customisé? Cloné d'un Système qui lui-même l'avait été?
> 
> &#10056;​



Du tout, j'ai découvert ce fond d'écran par hasard.

Je tente depuis un long moment de démarrer mon iBook cité supra depuis le disque interne (SSD Pata) avec Os9
L'une de mes tentative m'ayant conduit a essayer le NetBoot qui,  ma grande surprise, a démarré sur la clé.
Depuis, j'ai testé 9.1, 9.2.2, toujours sur clé et à chaque fois que je boote Os9, j'ai ce fond d'écran.

Je le pensais universel en boot Usb.

Faut croire que ce n'est pas le cas ! 
Peut être le "Dual Usb" ?


----------



## mani1405 (30 Août 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> @*mani*. Éteins ton Mac, puis re-démarre la touche *X* tenue continûment pressée (le Mac va démarrer en 2 fois) jusqu'à apparition de la &#63743; signalant que l'Open Firmware vient de charger le Boot_Loader:BootX de Mac OS X. Tu vas re-démarrer sur Panther [Je t'ai envoyé hier un MP à propos d'OS 9].
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais oublier que os 9 est pas abandonware  GRRRRR enfin ...
Pour redémarre mac os x je savais qu'il falaidms appuyer sur x mais merci


----------



## mani1405 (31 Août 2014)

VICTOIRE mac os 9 a enfin démarer plus qu'a faire la mise a jour du firmware et installer mac os x 10.3

PS j'ai essayer de mettre mac os 9 bootable sur clé USB mais je n'ai pas le fond d'écran. bizarre


----------

